
Is It Basketball, or Socialism? - adamsea
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/29/opinion/income-inequality-nba-socialism.html
======
adamsea
The NY Times looks at how the NBA keeps rich teams from using their wealth
advantage to rig the sytem in order to keep the league competitive, and uses
that as a lense to look at income inequality and the role of redistributive
policies in America in creating a fair playing field.

~~~
clairity
kyrie irving made waves asserting that the players could form their own league
and keep all the profits for themselves.

he elides how difficult that would be, even for a bunch of millionaires, in
the face of a bigger bunch of billionaires and the massive power structures
behind them, but i applaud him for having the gall to put it on the table.

it takes the likes of an extraordinary talent like michael jordan to break the
color barrier of nba owners, whereas white folks can just inherit teams and/or
the wealth to buy them.

